# 600w microwave £45 delivered.



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just in case anyone is interested.. 
Been looking for a microwave to go in the new van ( wife said if I can buy a van then she can have a microwave !!). Googled to find a low power version in case we end up on any sites with low ampage.
Found this...
http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~150714~Daewoo-14-Litre-White-Manual-Microwave

There is a free delivery code "FREEDEL40" that you can enter..
so £45 delivered.. Colour may be a bit naff but it will be hidden in a cupboard anyway.. 
AND YES I know you can get some standard 700w models from as little as £32 but just thought the 600w version may have some benefits..


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you change the bulb in it?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

blongs said:


> Can you change the bulb in it?


It's a microwave, it's green and it fits in my cupboard that's all I know...


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Seems you might have bought their last one - now out-of-stock.

Colin


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

£39.99p plus del at www.Powerdirect.co.uk.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just one thing to think about the 600w is refering to the RF power of the clystron and not the power of the unit at mains, the current on switch on is quite high like about 10amps :roll:


----------

